# kawasaki brute force 750 no power problem



## gillig1502 (Jun 4, 2011)

i have a 2008 750 brute force it starts and runs fine but at 1/4 throttle it pulsates real bad wont hardly let you go i changed the plugs nothing changed.i un hooked the fuel pump and let it cycle it gave me 4oz. like it is suppose to,only other thing is my belt light is on but it was on awhile before this started acting like this i have the air box off when i look down in the throttle body i can see the injectors shooting fuel need help i think its somthing electronic???help is needed dont no what else to do


----------



## RedBeard (May 3, 2010)

gillig1502 said:


> i have a 2008 750 brute force it starts and runs fine but at 1/4 throttle it pulsates real bad wont hardly let you go i changed the plugs nothing changed.i un hooked the fuel pump and let it cycle it gave me 4oz. like it is suppose to,only other thing is my belt light is on but it was on awhile before this started acting like this i have the air box off when i look down in the throttle body i can see the injectors shooting fuel need help i think its somthing electronic???help is needed dont no what else to do


I believe your machine has jumped into 'limp-mode', check in the stickeys at the top of this page, there is info on resetting the machine. Hope this helps.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

X2- agreed.


----------



## gillig1502 (Jun 4, 2011)

RedBeard said:


> I believe your machine has jumped into 'limp-mode', check in the stickeys at the top of this page, there is info on resetting the machine. Hope this helps.


sorry i am just a new user to this site tonight what is stickeyes?sorry


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

gillig1502 said:


> sorry i am just a new user to this site tonight what is stickeyes?sorry


Stickies; provides valueble information on many subjects. Also look in the How To section of Kawasaki to reset the belt light. Also, there is a reason it went into the limp mode. The belt switch may be tripped due to a shreading belt or a corroded connector to the switch. Best check those two items.


----------



## gillig1502 (Jun 4, 2011)

nmkawierider said:


> Stickies; provides valueble information on many subjects. Also look in the How To section of Kawasaki to reset the belt light. Also, there is a reason it went into the limp mode. The belt switch may be tripped due to a shreading belt or a corroded connector to the switch. Best check those two items.


i cant find stickies?


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Here ya go, 
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=23


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

"other thing is my belt light is on but it was on awhile before this started acting like this "

Is the belt light on all the time or is it flashing? It's my understanding that if the light is on all the time and not flashing it does not go into "limp mode".


----------



## gillig1502 (Jun 4, 2011)

the light is flashing fast.if the manual its says unplug the 2 4 pin connectors and turn the ignition on it says the light should be blinking fast and its not its still flashing slow so the light will not reset


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

I think the manual says to switch those two 4 terminal plugs and unplug the loose belt switch to reset the belt light


----------



## gillig1502 (Jun 4, 2011)

got it that was the problem it was in limp mode god i love this site thank you all for the great help


----------



## OfcBanks (May 22, 2011)

Any ideas guys, mine is an 08. I switched the gray and black plugs with ignition on, unplugged the belt connector, turned off the bike, undone the black and grey and reconnected them, reconnected the belt connection, light blinked slow for more than 5 seconds, turned the ignition back on and the light is flashing fast again

hat is going on, I checked the belt trip switch before replacing the cover.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

If i read you correctly you had the ignition switch on when you switched the blk and grey and un-plugged the belt switch. It should be off if I remember right, then turn the switch on when all that is done.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

wyo58 said:


> If i read you correctly you had the ignition switch on when you switched the blk and grey and un-plugged the belt switch. It should be off if I remember right, then turn the switch on when all that is done.


you are correct


----------



## OfcBanks (May 22, 2011)

yea guys i noticed that after i posted tried it the other way and it still does not work Is there a chance I activated the switch inside the belt cover when replaced it? would that keep it from reseting or not?


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Yes if that belt switch is triped it won't reset.


----------



## OfcBanks (May 22, 2011)

Ok does the switch need to be near the hoop or away from it, I will have to wait until friday to try again.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Ofc I think it needs to be away from the hoop and it should say on the inside On and Off. You need the switch in the On position away from the hoop.


----------

